# Formatting- Quotes Not Coming Out Correctly



## lowkey13 (Jun 13, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 13, 2019)

Interesting.  When I went back to your quote and looked in your post using the .edit feature, I could plainly see the color control had been formatted in, namely “COLOR=#333333”, right after the “QUOTE”.

Can you not see that?


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 13, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Manbearcat (Jun 13, 2019)

The text in the bottom quote is visible to me.


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 13, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 13, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Manbearcat (Jun 13, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> Arghhh!
> 
> 
> Okay, but the quotes in the other thread didn't look right?
> ...




YOU ARE CORRECT SIR

Invisible text in other thread and linked thread.


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 13, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 13, 2019)

Color formatting is the problem in some way.  I can see the quote exists, but the formatting makes it invisible.


----------



## Manbearcat (Jun 13, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> Is it invisible to you, as in "If I select the text, or change my color scheme, it appears!"
> 
> ... or is it invisible, as in ... not there?




The former.

my color scheme is default text on black background of that helps (I’m computer incompetent so that is the best I got).


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 13, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 13, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 13, 2019)

When you quote a post, any quotes embedded within it do not appear within the body of the quoted post.


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 13, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 13, 2019)

I’m using the black background.


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 13, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## pemerton (Jun 14, 2019)

I use the traditional colour scheme (white post text, orange button text, on black background).

In the post I mentioned in the "literary endeavour" thread there are two quote blocks. The first I can read. The second is, for me, an empty quote block. When I highlight it the text appears. I assume that the text has COLOR tags around it that are making it black.

In the past when posters have had this issue I believe it's been because they're preparing posts in Word or some similar formatting-rich environment, and then when they copy-and-paste into the message board editor the formatting tags are carried along with the text.

 [MENTION=6799753]lowkey13[/MENTION], I can't recall if this is a recurrent feature of your posts or not. In the case of the particular post I commented on it was the particluar context of the phrase "My last post", which I realised I'd probably misinterpreted, that made the invisible quote salient to me. Maybe you've had invisible quotes in the past too but I haven't commented on them because it hasn't seemed to matter in that context.

So anyway, after writing the above I went back through the thread and found post 409 on May 21st (my time). It has 3 quoteblocks. One is fully visible to me. One is fully invisible to me (unless I hightlight text). One is invisible except for the last six words.

So I don't think this has anything to do with https. I would guess it's to do with the environment where you are writing/editing your posts.


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 14, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 14, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 14, 2019)

That’s _odd_.


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 14, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 14, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Lanefan (Jun 14, 2019)

I haven't ever had this problem that I know of, but I use firefox.  Maybe it's a chrome thing?


----------



## Len (Jun 14, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> I will say that when I do a regular cut and paste from certain comments, the text I paste has a weird semi-border around it which is barely visible.




When you paste it in, does the text include a "COLOR=" tag?


----------



## pemerton (Jun 15, 2019)

It's not a Chrome thing as such. I use Chrome, and when I cut-and-past text into the website editor I don't pick up COLOR tags.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 17, 2019)

Has this gotten sorted yet?


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 20, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Lanefan (Jun 27, 2019)

Cutting and pasting from someone else's post, you mean; or from somewhere else entirely e.g. a Word document in your computer?

See.... if I just copy and paste from someone else, it doesn't show up for people running the legacy scheme.

The line directly above this one I cut ctrl-c from your post on my screen and pasted ctrl-v here.  In the edit screen it looks fine, let's see what it does when I post it.

EDIT after posting: yep, shows up just like it should, and I'm using the legacy colour scheme.


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 28, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------

